# Dimmer controlado por aplausos



## madboter (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola como van!

Requiero realizar un dispositivo que permita controlar un dimmer por aplausos, de manera que al primer aplauso la carga (para este caso un bombillo incandescente 50W o mas) medianamente se active (prenda un poco el bombillo), al segundo aplauso se active por completo (prenda completamente el bombillo), y al tercer aplauso se apague.

LO que se me ocurre, sería la creación de un interruptor activado por sonido: Usar un microfono electrec y despues un amplificador operacional TL081, LF411, despues hacer un comparador ajustando el divisor de tension para que solo se active sobrepasando el umbral de 4.9 V luego seguir a un flip flop D 7474 sea TTL o CMOS despues de la salida del filp flop poner ya sea un relay o un triac y un optoacoplador para que pueda prender el foco. Sin embargo solo estaría contando con dos estados, mas no con 3 en el orden en que se requiere.

Alguna idea valiosa para poder seguir con la construcción de este dispositivo.

Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Ago 13, 2011)

Sobre el sensor acústico, te recomiendo que despues de la etapa de comparación le agregues un monostable (555)  para evitar rebotes ocacionados por ecos y ese tipo de cosas (ésto te lo digo por experiencia).

Para manejar el dimmer sería conveniente hacerlo con relées conmutando distantas reisitencias pre fijadas. Tendrías aislación de la tensión de red lo cual es excelente con respecto a la seguridad.
Con dos relees sería suficiente para tu caso (2 bits).


----------



## BKAR (Ago 14, 2011)

electrec--->amplificador Opamp--->>smitch Trigger(o puedes hacer con el opamp que sobra)--->>Logica Secuencial--->>Optocoplador--->>transistor--->>RELAY....dimer---->>END

El Smich Trigger para dejar en onda cuadrada ya que de ahi esta muestra entrara a los flip flops
ojo compensa los rebotes o "aplusos falsos" jaja.. por decirlo asi para que tu circuito funcione adecuadamente como recomienda Dano


----------



## Manuel51 (Ago 14, 2011)

madboter, en lugar del flip-flop, puedes utilizar el 4017 de tal manera que la primera salida estaría sin conexión (apagado), la segunda encendería a la mitad, la tercera sería encendido total y la cuarta iría al reset.

Saluos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2011)

Para qué utilizar todo un CD4017 y usar sólo 4 salidas?

Podrían hacerlo más secuencial, mas suave....no sé, digo, unos 4 escalones de encendido...

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel51 (Ago 14, 2011)

Sí, DJ DRACO, se podrían utilizar más salidas, pero madboter solo quería tres estados. Además, si aprovechamos más escalones, al final puede que confundan la casa con un tablao de flamenco. A la larga se hace tedioso dar tantas palmadas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2011)

si, la verdad que yo lo haría con chasquidos de dedos solamente...pero bueno va en gustos..

ojo, puede ser que ya sea una academia de flamenco y quieran efectos de luces


----------



## madboter (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Muchas gracias por haberse tomado el tiempo necesario para revisar mi inquietud y realizar tan interesantes aportes.

He realizado un circuito a partir de todas las recomendaciones que todos ustedes me han provisto:

1.@Dano: Implementé el 555 monoestable a la salida del comparador, sin embargo no se con que tiempo calcular el monosestable.
2.@bkar @Manuel51 @DJ DRACO: En vez de utilizar el flipflop, utilicé el 4017. y aproveche 4 de sus salidas como me lo propusieron. La primera, Q0 y Q11, las tire a "disable", con el fín de que ese estado fuera el apagado. La segunda, Q1 y Q8, las utilizo para prender a la mitad el bombillo. La tercera, Q2 y Q7, las utilizo para encender completamente el bombillo, y finalmane, Q3 y Q7 las tiro a "Reset".

Utilizo el Transistor BC548 para accionar el TRIAC que enciende la lampara (carga).

Las etapas como tal son: Entrada de aplauso, filtro activo pasa bajas, monoestable y controlado de salidas con el cd4017.

Adjunto envío el esquematico .sch y la foto del mismo, para que porfavor me ayuden a ver los posibles errorres del circuito.







Muchas gracias de nuevo por su ayuda!

pd: los invito despues al tablao de famenco


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

madboter dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Muchas gracias por haberse tomado el tiempo necesario para revisar mi inquietud y realizar tan interesantes aportes.
> 
> ...




Aproximadamente 0.5s es suficiente, si te parece muy lento lo puedes reducir hasta 0.1s, este tipo de ajuste depende mucho de donde se coloque el aparato y cuantos rebotes tengas.

Segundo, yo trabajaría con un contador binario estilo 4518, te ahorraras los diodos, Para este caso unes la salida Q2 a reset (4)

Tercero, ese circuito no tiene aislación de la red lo cual es bastante peligroso.

Cuarto, el diodo que esta antes del Trigger es inecesario, si lo usas debes usar resistencia pull up/down para establecer correctamente el estado que falte.

Quinto, veo algo raro en la etaba buffer del micrófono. Quedó con realimentación positiva.
Te recomiendo que esa etapa la armes con una configuración inversor, ten en cuenta que si usas fuente asimétrica debes polarizar el operacional en la para no inversora.

En el caso de usar el 555 es inecesario el comparador, el umbral sería fijo por el 555 y regulas la sensibilidad cambiando la ganancia del operacional.

Sexto, por favor sube las imágenes a nuestros servidores, los servidores externos tienden a romper los links y luego quedan temas inconclusos.

Saludos.


----------



## madboter (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola Dano, gracias por tu respuesta!

Te cuento que como tal, estoy utilizando las mezcla de dos circuitos con las modificaciones que ustedes me estan brindando para hacer funcionar el dispositivo tal cual como quiero.

Las primeras etapas (microfono, filtro pasabandas y comparador) las saqué del proyecto "interruptor activado por sonido de cekit) Click acá para verlo. Si miras en el anterior link, de la salida del comparador, va a un monoestable y despues a un flipflop (CD4013), sin embargo en la implementación que estoy realizando y gracias a tu consejo, conecto un monoestable de 0.5s (que debe estar para eliminar el efecto rebote). Posterior a esto implemento el CD4017 que me selecciona (según le entendí a @manuel51) la salida de acuerdo al numero de aplausos. Osea que en la ultima etapa me estaria selecionando:
1.Primer aplauso:Q0 y Q11, al estar en disable el sistema está apagado.
2.Segundo aplaudo:Q1 y Q8, prenden el bombillo a la mitad
3.Tercer aplauso: Q2 y Q7, prenden completamente el bombillo

El anterior funcionamiento de los aplausos, no estoy completamente seguro sea de esa manera, solo es basado en lo que entendí de la explicación de @manuel51. Funcionará como lo estoy planteando?

Para prender a medias y completo el bombillo, me baso en este otro proyecto (mirar FIG7), el cual utiliza un transistor BC548 para controlar un TRIAC y así encender el bombillo.

Para aislar el circuito de la red, basta con utilizar un fusible o bien un relé?

El uso del contador binario seria con que fin?

Gracias por la valiosa ayuda!


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2011)

Mmmm... ese circuito no me gusta nada, la configuración de realimentación es para un inversor, pero se está usando en con un no inversor.

Para aislar un circuito de otro se puede hacer mediante optoacopladores o reles, yo optaría por reles (cuestion personal nomas).

Ya expliqué mas arriba sobre la razón por la cual usar el contador binario.

Éste esquema que te dejo funciona, es parte de un circuito mas grande, lo tengo andando  al costado mio... 
La sensibilidad la ajustas desde la red de realimentacion del inversor.


De la salida del esquema luego entras a un contador binario.


----------



## madboter (Ago 14, 2011)

Dano,

La primer parte del circuito es totalmente funcional. De hecho es un proyecto que tengo montado hace buen tiempo.

De todas formas, partamos del hecho que montamos tu circuito (ya tenemos el sonido captado, y con funcion antirebote), ahora el asunto es, esta bien el planteamiento con el Cd4017 tal cual como he descrito en el esquematico pasado, de manera que supla la necesidad de encender a medias un bombillo con el primer aplauso, completo con el segundo y al tercero se apague? esta es la finalidad del dispositivo.

Finalmente, no se como configurar el circuito con el contador binario, y si lo estas viendo directamente como el reemplazo del 4017 en el esquemático planteado. Ya que conoces, podrias explicarme con detalle.

Gracias


----------



## Manuel51 (Ago 14, 2011)

madboter, no necesitas utilizar tantas salidas del 4017. Ya te dije anteriormente que solo necesitas las cuatro primeras: El pin 3 lo dejas sin conexión, el pin 2 lo utilizas como media iluminación, el pin 4 lo usas para iluminación completa y el pin 7 lo envías al reset del 4017. Así no necesitas los diodos. Según tu circuito, el 4017 nunca pasará de la patilla 7 ya que la envías al reset y todo lo que está por debajo, sobra. Se pueden utilzar optotriac´s en las salidas del 4017, pero, quieras o no, y tanto si utilizas relés como triac´s para alimentar las luces, siempre vas a tener la tensión de la red bastante cerca ya que, siempre,  desde algún punto del circuito ha de salir la alimentación a las lámparas.

Saludos.


----------



## madboter (Ago 14, 2011)

Manuel,

Gracias por tu respuesta!

Finalmente el circuito quedaria de la siguiente manera:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/esquematicofinal.jpg/

Puedes explicarme como funciona el 4017 a la hora de escoger los tres estados?

Alguna otra adición en cuenta al diseño que pueda implementar?

@Dano: IMplementaré la parte del microfono, realimentación y monoestable, que propusiste. Probaré cual de las dos es mejor, si la que propongo o la tuya, y dejaré mis experiencias acá en el foro.

Mil gracias por su valiosa ayuda!


----------



## Manuel51 (Ago 15, 2011)

madboter, el 4017 es un circuito integrado muy conocido. Resumiendo, es un contador con diez salidas. Hay que poner el pin 13 a masa y cada vez que se reciba un impulso positivo en la patilla 14, el 4017 avanza una posición. El pin 15 es el reset con el que podemos seleccionar el número de pulsos que se contarán. El orden de las salidas es: 3,2,4,7,10,1,5,6,9,11. Si conectamos el 15 con el 7, el 4017 contará tres impulsos y volverá a empezar por el 3. Si conectamos el 15 a masa, el 4017 contará diez impulsos y volverá a empezar. Hay mucha información en la red. Puedes mirar esta página, para empezar:

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html

Saludos.


----------



## madboter (Ago 15, 2011)

Manuel51 eres muy amable, gracias por la valiosisima información!

Me dedicare a montarlo y compartiré mis experiencias!


----------



## ALOJAMORA (Sep 9, 2011)

hola a todos, me interesa mucho ese circuito pero es que me piden que no utilice amplificadoeres operacionales si no transitores bjt, si alguien me puede ayudar con eso se lo agradezco mucho.
no olvidar que con un aplauso prende un poco la bombilla, con otro aplauso se prende completamente y con otro aplauso se apaga.
muchas gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## maj1c (Sep 19, 2011)

hola madboter, me interesa saber cuales fueron tus resultados con tu circuito, he estado leyendolo y me parece un proyecto muy interesante. Si te funcionó ese esquemático?


----------



## Cerezo (Oct 18, 2011)

hola a todos; montando el circuito me quede en la parte del encendido del foco ya que me toco hacer unos pequeños cambios pero el 4017 anda perfecto, cada vez que aplaudo cambia a la sgt salida; el inconveniente es la etapa después del 4017 (transistor y triac), lo monte igual y no me funciona. estaria muy agradecido con que alguien me de una mano


----------

